
We should use the electric scooter boom to rethink our streets - prostoalex
https://www.curbed.com/2018/8/30/17797818/electric-scooters-urban-planning-sidewalks-organization
======
cjbenedikt
Really? We had a bicycle boom for years ( much healthier, too). Nobody
rethought anything because of it.

